# Solved: Macintosh Virtualization



## phishStix! (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello all,

Well, this is my first post, so here goes... =]

I am a big fan of the iPod Touch & iPhone, and wanted to make some apps for my iPod Touch. I went to Apple's Developer website, and found out that the SDK is only available for Mac OS X. 
I do not own a Mac. I do own a _purchased_ copy of Mac OS X, however, and I have been having some trouble installing it. I am trying to virtualize it with VirtualBox (VirtualPC doesn't support Guest OS PAE Emulation), and I cannot get it to work.
Of course, this is an Intel build. I have patched it with Kalyway's patch, to avoid TPM detection, and whatever other magic that patch works.
Am I missing something here? I mean I know that Mac OS X is only supported on Apple hardware, but I've installed this natively on my laptop before, and so have many others. What's going wrong here?
Any suggestions would be _wonderful._ =]

Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm not sure about the legality of this at this point, so someone else may step in here and close this thread (or I might if I find information that leads to that conclusion).

But, in the meantime, this may help:

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware

I'm actually looking into doing the same thing, but with VMWare. I have not seen that anyone has done it with VirtualBox, but maybe.


----------



## phishStix! (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for that =]


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Solved already? Did it help and did you get it to work? I'm getting more Apples these days, so I guess I need to get familiar with them.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> I'm not sure about the legality of this at this point, so someone else may step in here and close this thread (or I might if I find information that leads to that conclusion).


On the Apple EULA it clearly says Mac OS X can only be installed on an Apple-labeled computer. No where in the EULA does it says virtualization is ok.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> On the Apple EULA it clearly says Mac OS X can only be installed on an Apple-labeled computer. No where in the EULA does it says virtualization is ok.


Thank you for that. I thought I had seen something like that elsewhere but didn't want to just say it without documentation.


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

namenotfound said:


> On the Apple EULA it clearly says Mac OS X can only be installed on an Apple-labeled computer. No where in the EULA does it says virtualization is ok.


Of course it won't.....because OS X is only 'legally' allowed to be installed on Apple hardware....

From a purely 'technical' point of view, (not wishing to get into legal rows  ) i've never heard of anyone getting OS X to run under any virtual machine - the VM's don't have the right drivers....

You're best bet is to clear some space on your disk, repartition your drive, and install Kalaway's onto the new partition....

The SDK run's fine on a Hackingtosh......


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Mordreneth said:


> Of course it won't.....because OS X is only 'legally' allowed to be installed on Apple hardware....


Thanks for stating the obvious 

I only mentioned VM because Elvandil said he wasn't sure of the legality, so I was just pointing out it's not legal even on a VM 

Btw, don't Hackingtosh your system! Hacking a non-Apple computer to install Mac OS X on it, is illegal


----------

